

Indian postal service to offer e-stamps, plans to upgrade IT infrastructure - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/india/indian-postal-service-to-offer-e-stamps-plans-to-upgrade-it-infrastructure/262

======
phlux
Hmm... not sure how they plan to pay for the IT infrastructure to support the
deluge in traffic to the e-stamp site, however: They should offer the stamps
for free - but make them larger and sell ads on them.

Bonus - make the stamps into coupons. People can use them to mail stuff,
recipients can redeem them for discounts on the services of the advertisers
who use them.

"Mailpons" (I know it sounds too close to, uh....)

